# Books For 1st Year MBBS



## fatima rauf (Nov 30, 2013)

which books are best for anatomy,physiology and biochemistry?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

anatomy tends to be Keith L. Moore anatomy.

Biohchemistry in my opinion is lippincotts biochemistry 6th edition 

Physiology is Guyton physiology....hope this helps. there are some previous threads that discuss this. Be sure to check those out if you have any more questions


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Moved to Medical Students area. Introduction area threads are for Introductions only.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Its best to suggest these by ur seniors at uni


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

